# هااااام جدا لاول مره دوره لايف مجانا بريمافيرا p6



## ashrafnasr (28 يوليو 2011)

دبلومه البريمافيرا 6 لاول مره لايف مجانا محاضرين متخصصين علي اكاديميه ملتقي الدارين للتعليم عن بعد مجانا 





الدوره لايف محاضر متخصص في اداره المشروعات ومتميز في البريمافيرا الدوره باذن الله ستبدا يوم السبت القادم 30/7/2011الساعه 9 مساءا بتوقيت القاهره 
رابط التسجيل مباشرتا علي اكادميه الدارين للتعليم مجانا عن بعد
http://www1.aldarayn.com/ar/component/joomdle/detail/8---/22-------p6​


----------



## ashrafnasr (28 يوليو 2011)

باذن الله الدوره ستبدا يوم السبت القادم الساعه 9 مساءا بتوقيت القاهره ياريت باذن الله الكل يحضر محاضرين متخصصين ومتميزين مجانا والمحاضره لايف من اكادميه ملتقي الدارين للتعلم عن بعد


----------



## safys (29 يوليو 2011)

رائع يا شباب


----------



## ashrafnasr (30 يوليو 2011)

ياشباب المحاضره اليوم الساعه 9 مساءا بتوقيت القاهره ياريت كل مهندس يدعو من يحب الحضور كي اكبر عدد ممكن ان يحضر ويستفيد جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (30 يوليو 2011)

ده رابط المحاضرة الاولى اليوم فى التاسعة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة ان شاء الله 

http://authorlive.wiziq.com/aliveext/logintosession.aspx?SessionCode=lXU2Pa6uxCoYFeUNizcMMQ==


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (3 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وأرجو من الأساتذة تنزيل المحاضرات أول بأول على الموقع


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (4 أغسطس 2011)

*رجاء خاص للمهندس هيثم المنسى*

أرجــــو مــــــــــن
 _المهندس/ هيثم المنسى _​تنزيل المحاضرات أول بأول ورفعها على الميديافير حيث اننا نعيش فى مناطق محرومة من النت وللاسف عندما يوجد يكون ضعيف جد جدااااااااااااااااااااا
انا عارف انى طلبى شاق ولكن حتى يتسنى لنا الاستفادة من علمك الكبير
جعلكم الله عونا لنا وبارك الله فيكم وامثالكم من تقوموا بقضاء حوائج الناس وخير الصدقة فى شهر رمضان المعظم وتكون صدقة جارية
اخوكم فى الله
مهندس مدنى /احمد عكوش


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (4 أغسطس 2011)

ده رابط المحاضرة الاولى مسجلة فيديو والشرح للمهندس هانى اسماعيل 

http://www1.aldarayn.com/ar/forum/46--primavera-a-pmp/218---primavera---exe


----------



## محمد السواكنى (5 أغسطس 2011)

اود معرفة طريقة التسجيل فى الدورة مع العلم بانه تم الاشتراك باسم مستخدم فى اكاديمية الدارين


----------



## eng_mamdouh (18 أغسطس 2011)

جهد متميز وبارك الله لكم


----------



## ashrafnasr (18 أغسطس 2011)

رابط دخول المحاضره 5 اون لين الساعه 3 عصرا بتوقيت القاهره http://bit.ly/primaveralec05


----------



## ashrafnasr (20 أغسطس 2011)

تابع رابط المحاضرات يوميا علي صفحه الفيس للاكادميه حتي يتم تطوير الموقع ويتم التسجيل من خلال الموقع وباذن الله يشرفنا حضوركم والتفاعل معنا صفحه الفيس http://www.facebook.com/Aldarayn


----------



## onlyu (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير بس هل ممكن اعرف امته هتبدأالدورة دي من جديد وشكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ستستأنف الدورات بداية من تاريخ 10/9/2011 الساعة الثامنة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة ويمكن حضور المحاضرات عن طريق الرابط
www.aldarayn.com​


----------

